# Turnip Prices at 536 in my Town!



## ZaAlPa2006 (Mar 24, 2020)

First off, i’m not sure if this is in the right place so it may have to be moved. Anyway, my turnip prices are at 536 and if anyone wants to come over you can. Any donations of any sort are appreciated but not needed. I’ll post my dodo code once someone is interested.

My Dodo code is 6XCLW for anyone that wants to come

Since it just crashed and people were coming I'll leave it open until 3:00 EST and once again if it is not working it is probably because I closed the gate and I'm letting people sell


----------



## baroqueout (Mar 24, 2020)

I would love to come by in about 30 minutes, if you're still taking visitors then? Might be easier to communicate if you have Discord since the forum is dying atm, I'm at BaroqueOut#3816!


----------



## solace (Mar 24, 2020)

I am interested. May I come over? And, I always tip


----------



## band (Mar 24, 2020)

Pretty please! I'd love to get rid of my turnips.  I'll bring a couple things of course!


----------



## lilabounce (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey! I'd love to come over and sell, if that's alright! Don't have many to sell, so it won't take me long 

Haven't got much to offer, but I can give you some Apples if you need some!


----------



## Sloom (Mar 24, 2020)

ooh i'd love to come over, i can tip some bells but i dont have much else lol
i can also be quick since I've got less than an inventory full!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Mar 24, 2020)

Wow i'll come over shortly thanks!


----------



## solace (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you very much for letting me sell!


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Mar 24, 2020)

solace said:


> Thank you very much for letting me sell!



No problem!


----------



## Berry <3 (Mar 24, 2020)

I would like to come too


----------



## lilabounce (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks for letting me come and sell! <3


----------



## Mareets (Mar 24, 2020)

edit; nvm i have to attend a uni lecture via zoom lmao


----------



## glow (Mar 24, 2020)

omg can i please come, i'll bring a gift!!


----------



## psiJordan (Mar 24, 2020)

Are you still open? I have some to sell!


----------



## Berry <3 (Mar 24, 2020)

Do mind if I go buy some and come back to sell?


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 24, 2020)

If you're still available I'd love to come over!


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Mar 24, 2020)

Berry <3 said:


> Do mind if I go buy some and come back to sell?



Sure thing!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Mar 24, 2020)

i’d love to come! may i?


----------



## Berry <3 (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you so much, I'll leave some purple mums for u ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I came but someones local comm ended me too.... Can I pls come back?


----------



## AlexanderPie (Mar 24, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 24, 2020)

ahh it crashed ;w; sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Snailbee (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi! Is this still ongoing?


----------



## axo (Mar 24, 2020)

i'd love to come over! i can bring some peaches, that's about all i got


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you so much! I left you a pink and black tulip next to the shop!


----------



## SnuggleDach (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey! is this still going? im new to this forum and i dont know what im doing lol.


----------



## glow (Mar 24, 2020)

omg sorry idk what happened but for some reason i still have all my turnips ;___;


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Mar 24, 2020)

SnuggleDach said:


> Hey! is this still going? im new to this forum and i dont know what im doing lol.



Hi welcome! It'll be ending soon, but all you have to do is enter the dodo code into the airport after clicking that you want to fly. You can come until I close.


----------



## karleraven (Mar 24, 2020)

you still open?? or will you be open later today??


----------



## axo (Mar 24, 2020)

thank you so much! i left some peaches outside the store!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Mar 24, 2020)

I can bring peaches if ur gates r still open


----------



## Katie97 (Mar 24, 2020)

Is this still going?


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Mar 24, 2020)

Katie97 said:


> Is this still going?



It is!


----------



## Snailbee (Mar 24, 2020)

ty! I'm on my way there 

EDIT: Oof, looks like I just missed it. Thanks anyway


----------



## Dewy (Mar 24, 2020)

Could I stop over? c:


----------



## rytlocknroll (Mar 24, 2020)

Is this still going? I need to dump my turnips so I actually have pocket space


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

